# American-style Breakfast



## Daniel (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Andy (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ahem* Nice picture. lol I'm a brat.  

So the person eating that just had their beginner cinnamon bun, 3 more to go...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2010)

Up in Canada, I believe that's called "Cora's Catch of the Day".


----------



## Andy (Jun 7, 2010)

They must have messed up on the fruit because I see the left corner is missing the usual fruit cup.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 7, 2010)

The "Catch of the Day" meal doesn't come with fruit. Fisherman hate that stuff. Except for limes.


----------



## BreezyB (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL!


----------

